# Submission for a Contest



## Ethevion (Jan 17, 2011)

There was a design contest held for an online game I play. We were supposed to design a pet, mount, or costume. The best in each of the categories wins and the design will be created for the game. Here's my submission. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Elvarg (Jan 20, 2011)

looks like something that came out of a pokemon game.


----------



## Sterling (Jan 20, 2011)

What game is it for? The first question is: Does my art style fit with the game's art style?


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 22, 2011)

My brother said it looked like something from Pokemon too. XD

It's for the game Soul of the Ultimate Nation. They said the art style doesn't matter, they just want to be able to tell what it is and the one they like the most is added in the game and the artist gets a really nice prize.


----------



## Vigilante (Jan 23, 2011)

Guessing that the game you are refering to is adventure quest or somthing made by artix


----------



## Ethevion (Jan 29, 2011)

No no, nothing like that. It's a free to play MMO RPG. It's made by Webzen, and ... I didn't win.


----------

